# Rev counter broke, and engine underpowered



## robbo1 (May 15, 2010)

Help please

My 2002 petrol 2.0l xtrail 80k miles suddenly lost the rev counter and the engine lost power imediately. Any ideas?

The tick over is ok, however under exceleration the car is slugish and feels lumpy. Foot down on the excelerator does nothing but easing the throttle gives just about ok acceleration.

Would like to have some pointers on what it could be, hopefully not going to break the bank!!!

Cheers:newbie:


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

engine management relies on rpm measurement. You are going to have to fix the rev counter.


----------



## robbo1 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, could you tell me is the rev counter mechanical or electrical?

The fault appears to have gone. On restarting the engine the rev counter was working and all runs ok, however I am scared it will go again. If it is elecrical it will be tricky to trace. 

Any ideas please


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Virtually gaurantee it is electrical. If it came back, it is likely a loose connection, which you are right will be hard to trace. But it likely means some expensive black box replacement is not in your future. Might want to get it to a nissan dealer the next time it dies. you don't want that rev counter to die on the highway at 120 will towing a trailer.


----------

